# Warning /proc/partition

## Seg

Hi Gentoouser,

ich will auf meinem PIII-500 Gentoo installieren und scheitere an der Ausführung von lilo.

Ich habe die Installationsanweisung befolgt (meine 3. Installation bisher und auf 2 Rechnern mit Erfolg)  :Wink:  und bin nun an dem Punkt wo man lilo ausführen soll und die Umgebung verlassen soll.

Wenn ich lilo ausführe bekomm ich diese Meldung: warning: /proc/partitions does not exist.

Also ich hab ma aufm Forum rumgestöbert und gegoogelt, finde aber dazu nichts.

Naja vieleicht auch irgendwo nen dummer Fehler den ich im wirrwar momentan einfach net finde  :Smile: 

Die Fstab habe ich überprüft und konnte auch keinen Fehler feststellen und das selbe mit lilo.

All meine Partitionen, sind genau 4, sind logische Partitionen, da es ja Linux ehh egal ist und meine Bootpartition ist auch auf aktiv gesetzt.

Kernel hab ich den 2.6.2er drauf.

Wenn noch angaben benötigt werden poste ich die gerne.

Bin echt froh wenn mir jemand nen Tipp gibt  :Smile: 

cu

----------

## jay

Open rechts gibt es eine kleine weisse Box neben dem Schriftzug "Quick Search". Da habe ich Deine Fehlermeldung eingegeben und folgendes zur Antwort bekommen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128612&highlight=warning+proc+partitions

Wäre nett, wenn Du es nächstes Mal auch selber probieren könntest.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Seg

Hi,

also du meinst ich hätte die Suchfunktion nicht verwendet?  :Wink: 

Les erst ma bitte mein Problem und die Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe geschrieben das ich: warning: /proc/partition does not exist habe und "nicht": warning: /proc/partitions does not match soviel zu meiner mail zzz...  :Cool: 

----------

## Seg

Stop,

ich glaube ich hab was gefunden.

Ich habe die /proc net gemountet mit: mount -t proc proc /proc lol

Naja wenn ich das mache hab ich jetzt ne anderen Fehler, aber ich weiss wo ich dann suchen muss.

Ich wollte gestern nach meinen Partitionen schaun und sehen was gemountet war und was nicht.

Dazu habe ich dann: df eingegeben und dann war der Rechner in einer Endlosschleife und ich habe musste rebooten und dann bekam ich den salat.

cya

----------

## mctop

Hatte ein aehnliches Problem, und zwar blieb er beim ersten eigenstaendigen booten bei mount proc haengen. In der neuen Installationsmanual steht auch nur etwas davon, das man dev in den chroot mounten soll. Wenn man nun zusaetzlich (wie in der alten manual) noch proc reinmountet, hat es bei mir funktioniert.

----------

## jay

Um nach dem ersten Reboot nicht wieder ein /proc-Problem zu erhalten sollte folgende Zeile in der /etc/ftsab eingetragen werden, falls nicht eh schon drin:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!
> 
> none                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0
> ...

 

----------

## Seg

Hi nochmal,   :Cool: 

das Problem das ich habe, ist doch hartnäckiger als ich zuerst annahm.

ich sag euch ma die vorgehensweise:

1. CD-Booten

2. root # mount /dev/hda8(meine rootpartition) /mnt/gentoo

3. root # mount /dev/hda5(meine Bootpartition) /mnt/gentoo/boot

nu mache ich das was aus der Installationsanleitung hervorgeht, ich mounte die /proc mit

4. mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

5. Mit "df" überprüfe ich nochmals meine gemounteten Partitionen.

6. cfdisk habe ich aufgerufen und sehe das auf hda5 das Bootflag sitzt also auch ok.

7. chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

8. / # Ich wechsele das Verzeichnis: /usr/src/linux-2.6.2

9. Nun "make menuconfig" und unter File systems-->Pseudo filesystems ist "nicht" Debug devfs markiert.

10. Nun gehe ich da raus und speichere die Kernel configuration.

11. der Kernel wird nun übersetzt und auch dort hincopiert wo er sein soll gehe hierzu nich näher ein.

12. ich überprüfe nochmals die fstab und kann auch keinen Fehler feststellen.

13. überprüft habe ich nochma die datei /etc/lilo.conf in der auch alles richtig ist.

So nun kommts zu dem wo ich bald verzweifle.

Ich führe lilo aus und bekomme dann folgenden Report:

Sorry muss das so abtippen.

Warning: '/proc/partiton' does not mutch '/dev' directory structure.

Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/diskc' -> '/dev/hda'

The kernel was compiled whit DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

structure...blablabla...kanns nimmer hören.

Wieso schreibt er mir, das ich den Kernel mit DEVFS_FS compilt habe??? 

Genau das habe ich doch gar nicht.  :Shocked: 

Den Kernel hab ich auch nochma gelöscht und nochma nen neuen Kernel nach /boot kopiert, aber die meldung bleibt die gleiche wie oben mit Warning.....

Also, wie nun, was nun?   :Cool: 

@jay den eintrag habe ich überprüft, ist alles so wie es sein sollte  :Smile: )

cu

----------

## tacki

solange du in der chroot bist, ist noch der livecd-kernel aktiviert. der frisch gebackene kernel wurde ja noch garnicht geladen, sondern liegt in /boot/ und wird erst beim nächsten start aktiv. 

oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?

achja, env-update und source /etc/profile hast du gemacht, oder?

----------

## jay

Hmmm... Laut Gentoo-Handbuch solltest Du aber devfs drin haben:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=7

 *Quote:*   

> Gehen Sie nun in File Systems und selektieren Sie Unterstützung für die Dateisysteme die Sie benutzen. Kompilieren Sie diese nicht als Module, ansonsten wird ihr Gentoo System nicht fähig sein, Ihre Partitionen zu mounten. Selektieren Sie auch Virtual memory, /proc file system, /dev file system + Automatically mount at boot:

 

----------

## tacki

ich hab da jetzt rausgelesen dass er devfs drin hat, aber devfs-debug nicht...

----------

## Seg

Hi,  :Smile: 

danke an der Stelle für das schnelle posting *g*

ich bin genau nach der Installationsanleitung vorgegangen hier nochma:

Booten von der LiveCD, warten bis zum Login-Prompt

Zunächst mounten Sie alle Partitionen:

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

Dann chrooten Sie in ihre Gentoo Umgebung und konfigurieren den Kernel:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Nun können sie alles an/abwählen, dass sie bei Ihrem vorherigen Versuch

falsch ausgewählt hatten. Dann beenden Sie menuconfig und kompilieren den Kernel:

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

Nun können Sie ihre bzImage Datei über den alten Kernel kopieren:

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Wenn Sie LILO benutzen führen Sie lilo aus -- GRUB Benutzer können diesen Schritt überspringen:

# /sbin/lilo

@tacki also ich habe im 2.6.2er nirgends die Einstellung gedunden die auf devs hindeutet.

wo soll denn das sein, oder bin ich jetzt zudem blind?  :Smile: )

Es gibt nur die Einstellung [ ] Debug devs und die ist bei mir nicht aktiv.

Wenn ich die CD raus nehme dann hab ich: DISK BOOT FAILTURES

und es steht da Not found any [active partition] in HDD naja was mich auch komisch stimmt, obwohl ich ja, wenn ich "cfdisk" eingebe sehr wohl eine Active Partition habe.

@jay ich würde das ja gerne aber wie ich eben schon @tacki geschrieben habe gibts die Option im 2.6.2er Kernel nicht, nur die [ ] Debug devs (bekomme schon Dejavus hehe  :Smile: )

Ich weiß immer noch keinen Rat   :Crying or Very sad: 

Naja denke das es aber wird, ich vertraue euch  :Smile: )))

ps: mal im allgemeinen ne Frage, nicht das ich was falsch verstehe.

ich habe meine Partitionen "nur" loschische Partitionen wobei eine von denen aktiv gesetzt ist, wobie ich mir denke das es linux egal ist.

----------

## firefly

Hi,

ja es stimmt das es linux egal ist wo es installiert ist nur dem bootmanager net.

Der braucht ne primäre partition auf dem sich der kernel befindet, da man nur von primären partition booten kann (meinem wissen nach).

Deshalb erstell doch einfach eine ca 50-100MB große primäre Partition welche dann als /boot fungiert, so hab ich das auch auf meinem Laptop gemacht (dualboot mit windoof), dann sollte es klappen.

Und wegen devfs:

Ich glaube das devfs support in den 2.6.2 kernel standartmäßig mit eingebunden wird (zumindestens unter gentoo).

Und deshalb man bei "make menuconfig" nur noch die auswahl hat ob man devfs mit debug symbolen einbinden will.

Gruß

Firefly

PS: Wenn ich was falsches erzähle bitte ich um korrektur  :Smile:  (man kann ja net alles wissen)  :Smile: 

----------

## Seg

Hi,

einfach super das man hier im forum so nette leute kennelernt die einem helfen wollen.

Mega "thx" to all.  :Very Happy: 

@firefly

Vieleicht sollte ich da wirklich ansetzten, nur ist es ja so das ich nun die Installation bis zu dem gewissen punkt gemacht habe, ich weiß nun nich, oder bessergesagt, traue mich nicht, aus der logischen boot die ich habe, und auch so wie du es sagst 50MB groß ist, eine Primäre zu machen.

Ich weiß halt nicht ob da nun schon was draufinstalliert ist oder nicht.

Normalerweise muesste ich die nun löschen und einfach nochma als Primäre anlegen, aber mache ich dann was falsch, kann ich das einfach so?

danke nochma an alle für die tollen replays, mega freu  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

das kannst du so einfach machen wenn du nix wichtiges auf der /boot hast  :Smile: 

du mußt halt nur genügent freien platzt für ne primäre partition haben (eventuell die erweiterte partition um die größe für die /boot vom anfang her verkleinern)

gruß firefly

----------

## amne

Die Meldung gab mir lilo letztens auch, als ich via live-cd im chroot war. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, handelte es sich nur um eine Warnung und nicht um einen Fehler (zumindest bei mir) - die Installation des Bootloaders hatte also funktioniert. Sofern der übliche Kram mit "Adding blabla" dortsteht und am Ende nicht ne Fehlermeldung sollte sich das System booten lassen. Im gebooteten System kannst dann ja sicherheitshalber nochmal lilo ausführen, es sollte dann keinen Fehler mehr geben (wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast).

Probiers halt mal aus.  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Devfs ist im 2.6er Kernel etwas versteckt, aber es ist immer noch drin:

 File systems  --->         Pseudo filesystems  --->    [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE) 

Das obsolete bezieht sich darauf, dass devfs in Zukunft von udev abgelöst werden soll. Aber bislang ist 1) devfs noch Standard in Gentoo und 2) udev noch nicht so ausgereift

----------

## Seg

Hi,

(Feedback)

also ich habe jetzt aus der logischen Bootpartition eine primäre Partition gemacht und siehe da es geht. Ich habe zwar immer noch diese Fehlermeldungen wenn ich Lilo ausführe (wenn ich mit der CD boote und dann nach der installationsanleitung lilo compiliere) aber der Kernel bootet jetzt mal.

Nebeneffekt ist, das direkt nach dem Kernelstart der Bildschirm dunkel wird  :Shocked:  und ich nicht sehe was passiert, daß ist aber ein anderes Thema und ich muss wo anderes suchen lool.

ACPI und den mist hab ich ma ausgestell, bringt aber nichts an der Stelle   :Cool: 

oki cya....  :Cool: 

----------

